# Utrecht?



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi there,

We are moving back to the Netherlands with my husband's work, and will probably be there for a year or so. We have lived in Amsterdam twice before, and also Den Haag, but it looks like this time we may be moving to Utrecht.

We have two children and were hoping to get them into the British School in Amsterdam, and basing ourselves there again, but, unfortunately, for my youngest, nearly 6 year old, there are no places left. 

However, we've found out that they are opening a new international school in Utrecht in August, so on the back of that information, and having found out that there are places in the teeny weeny new school, we are considering moving there instead, as it would only be a 15 min train ride to work for my husband.

My big dilemma though, admittedly loving the wild side of Amsterdam, the quirky and strange of sin city, is how will we find life in Utrecht?

Of course I know it is much quieter but I am hoping that we will still meet some fun, eclectic, international people there!

Is there anyone living in Utrecht who could let me know more about life there?!

Would hugely appreciate any feedback!

xxx


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think life in Uttecht can also be pretty cool if you live in the center. It's a major university city so lots of entertainment and social events. In case you miss Amsterdam its only 25 min by train to Amsterdam so no biggie.


----------



## tjeerd7c (Jun 24, 2012)

Utrecht is a fun family friendly city with enough expats an international people. I am moving to the USA soon and would like to rent out my apartment in Amsterdam. Do you have any good referrals for me regarding agencies who are renting flats to expats in Amsterdam?

Good luck in Utrecht!!


----------



## ardhanari (Jul 10, 2012)

Compared to Amsterdam Utrecht is tedious unless you're under 25.


----------

